#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > انواع شبکه و سرور (مسائل نرم افزاری ) | Network >  > درخواست: چگونه می توانم فایل شر کنم و از یک پرینتر استفاده کنم در شبکه وای فای

## blacknaki

با سلام
من در یک شرکت کوچک تعداد 8 کامپیوتر را از طریق وای فای (دانگل) یو اس بی شبکه کردم
مودم من زایکسل+ P-660HW هستش و از طریق روش ADHOK شبکه کردم
سوال 
ولی نمیدانم چرا نمی توانم فایلی را شر کنم و به اشتراک بگذارم
و در ضمن گاهی اوقات بعضی از سیستم ها از شبکه قطع و وصل می شوند
ناگفته نباشد دستور PING را به علت نابلد بودن  اعمال نکردم
نظر شما
آیا بهتر نیست با یک روتر ایسوز WL-500W این شبکه را بسازم چون سیستم های این شبکه نیازی به اینترنت ندارند 
ممنون می شوم راهنمایی کنید

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## nekooee

سلام
شما از طریق همان مودم زایکسل می توانید سیستم ها را شبکه کنید و نیازی به adhoc نیست. کافیه بقیه سیستم ها در یک رنج IP باشند و همه به مودم کانکت باشند. اینجوری با هم شبکه میشند. 
نگفتید چه خطایی هنگام اشتراک گذاری فایل می گیرید. برای اشتراک گذاری باید در تنظیمات ویندوز قسمت file and sharing شبکه را در حالت های public، home و work (هر حالتی که هنگام اتصال به شبکه انتخاب کردید) تنظیم کنید که آیا با password و یا بدون password اشتراک گذاری انجام بشه و سایز گزینه ها در صورت نیاز.

پرینتر هم روی خودش در سیستم اصلی راست کلیک باید بکنید و بزنید share to everyone و بقیه هم می تونن IP سیستمی که پرینتر دارد را بزنن در run و پرینتر را می بینند. حالا روش راست کلیک می کنند و میزنن connect و اگر درایور آن را نصب کرده باشند پرینتر برای آنها هم اشتراک گذاری میشه...

----------

*blacknaki*,*cybernova*,*mj_blue*,*saghi88*

----------


## blacknaki

با سلام
تشکر فراوان بابت پاسخ شما
بقیه سیستم ها را با چه رنج ip شبکه کنم؟
چگونه شبکه را در حالت های home public work تنظیم کنم؟
و کدام یک از این حالت ها بهتر است؟
ip پرینتر را چگونه پیدا کنم؟
و آیا در همه سیستم ها باید درایور پرینتر نصب شود؟

----------


## mj_blue

با اجازه استاد نکویی عزیز چند نکته عرض کنم
1-الانه دیگه کسی ویندوز xp استفاده نمیکنه و ویندوز 7 به بالا امنیت خاص خودش را دارد ( حتی بدون آنتی ویروس )
نکته قابل توجه برای به اشتراک گذاری فایل ها اگر آنتی ویروس دارید از نوع Eset Smart و یا Kaspersky Internet sec و در این مایه ها اعلام کنید تا بآموزش Allow دادن رنج آیپی در IDS آنتی ویروس قرار داده بشه
نکته بعدی اینه برای دسترسی به سیستم های دیگر در ویندوز 7 به بالا 
یا باید روی یوزر ویندوز رمز بگذاری که سیستم بتاوند با یوزر و رمز به فایل های مقابل دسترسی داشته باشه و یا باید در قسمت Change Advance shering settinh دسترسی بدون پسورد را فعال کنید
نکته بعدی برای به اشتراک گذاری باز هم در ویندوز 7 به بالا علاوه برای شیرینگ Folder باید در قسمت سکریتی ( یا یوزر سیستم مقابل یا EveryOne را Add کنید ) در غیر اینصورت طرف مقابل نمیتواند اطلاعات شما را مشاهده کند
دگه بقیش روتین معمولیه که WorkGroup ها باید یکی باشن و Computer Name ها با هم تفاوت داشته باشن
IP‌هم که از مودم میگیره نیاز نیست دستکاری کنید
Sharing Printer هم که مثل فولدره ، خیلی کم پیش میاد در سیستم میزبان نیازمند درایور باشید.
تمااام
خداییش اشتباه داشته باشم بهم بگید بتونم معلوماتم را بالا ببرم و اگر لایکم نکیند دیگه جواب نمیدم ( والا دلمون به یک لایک خوش میشه ) :چگونه می توانم فایل شر کنم و از یک پرینتر استفاده کنم در شبکه وای فای:

----------

*blacknaki*,*saghi88*

----------


## blacknaki

با سلام و تشکر از شما
ویندوز سیستم ها همگی 7 هستند
آنتی ویروس هم ندارند
دسترسی بدون پسورد را هم فعال کردم
WorkGroup و  Computer Name هم درست است
ولی در مورد این موضوع کمی توضیح بدهید:
"نکته بعدی برای به اشتراک گذاری باز هم در ویندوز 7 به بالا علاوه برای شیرینگ Folder باید در قسمت سکریتی ( یا یوزر سیستم مقابل یا EveryOne را Add کنید ) در غیر اینصورت طرف مقابل نمیتواند اطلاعات شما را مشاهده کند"
ممنون از شما و همه دوستان

----------


## fanav

با سلام
برای این کار میری تو  properties پوشه مورد نظر بعد میری داخل تب security  از اونجا گزینه every one  رو به لیست کاربرات اضافه می کنی و اجازه های مورد نیاز رو بهش میدی.

----------

*mj_blue*

----------

